# FLAC Burner (recommended) choice



## chessmaster (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello everyone. I was looking for a easy and dependable FLAC burner. The choices are numerable but, I finally found one that was not only easy but effective. Bashburn has been very reliable backing up my music. It's extremely easy to configure and, if you have problems setting up your CD/DVD drive here are some helpful links:

Simple howto burn and rip CDs

cdrecord - writing your own CDs

18.5. Creating and Using CD Media

CD Burning from the command line

/etc/devfs.conf

```
own    /dev/cd0 root:operator
perm   /dev/cd0 0660

own     /dev/pass0      root:operator
perm    /dev/pass0      0660

own     /dev/pass1      root:operator
perm    /dev/pass1      0660

own     /dev/xpt0       root:operator
perm    /dev/xpt0       0660
```

bashburnrc

```
# location of cd writer:
BBCDWRITER: auto

# location of cdrom device file:
BBCDROM: /dev/cd0

# location of cdrom mount point:
BBCDMNT: /mnt/cdrom
```


----------

